# After An Aviator.



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

The Missus has offered to buy me a watch for Christmas. (the first time she's ever bought me a watch) Shes been nice enough to give me a Â£100 budget.

I really want something in a vintage/classic aviator style, anyone have any ideas? Any around in that budget range?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Blackknight,

Get your posts up to 50!

Then I can send you a PM. I dont think it is ethical to post other watch seller's details on here.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Blackknight,
> 
> Get your posts up to 50!
> 
> ...


Why whats for sale?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Do a search for Astroavia , Or there is a nice Rotary in argos that looks very much like a more expensive

Aviators watch!


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

jbw said:


> Do a search for Astroavia , Or there is a nice Rotary in argos that looks very much like a more expensive
> 
> Aviators watch!


*cough* I beat you too it and bought the Rotary from Argos this morning, it was a fluke that I saw it. Someone had left the sale catalogue open in work on the watches page.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Glad you found something...Look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

Quick picture as requested!










Excuse the quality, the fuse has gone downstairs so I used a lamp.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Pretty good for Â£70 mate, I'm half tempted myself.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Not bad for a navitimer look e likie, does the slide rule bezel work or is it for show and did they include slide rule instructions?


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Not bad for a navitimer look e likie, does the slide rule bezel work or is it for show and did they include slide rule instructions?


Yes the slide bezel does work, to turn it, you use the crown on the right at 10 o'clock.

It actually comes with some very good instructions, for working out airspeed,groundspeed,fuel consuption, rate of climb and rate of descent.

All in all, for Â£68 (thanks to the vat deduction) I (and the the better half) are chuffed, shame it gets wrapped for crimbo because I want to wear it now!


----------

